# Strut won't come out. advice needed



## masterh (Aug 20, 2014)

I am putting a coilover. rear shocks were so easy.

I am stuck with a front strut. (driver side, haven't even had a chance to go passenger side)

Took off the sway bar links, took off the nut holding the strut, made a gap about 1/2 inch.

This is what people did on their diy and they just lowered spindle.


I also took the 3 nuts off on the lower part of ball joint and a nut on tie rod. it just stays like that.
I used a jack on control arm or spindle to raise up and down but they just stay in place. (need a crow bar?) 

I have lower spring so I thought I don't need a spring compressor. anyways I tried to put it on but top of the thread was hitting the wheel cover. it wasn't compressing at all.
I saw some people posted a picture of spring compressor bolt part facing up. How the hell they turned that thing? there is no space at all.

Plus there is a cv axle boot right under the spindle AND cv axle rod is hitting the sway bar. can I just pound spindle to lower it? It doesn't look possible when I look at it.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

is the spring binding or is the shock just stuck in the upright?

I'd guess your uprights are just tight, need a spreader tool or use a chisel as a wedge.


----------



## masterh (Aug 20, 2014)

Can you damage the cv axle while doing the job?

For rear one, I just disconnected shock and lowered the trailing arm to take out the spring. I was concerned about bending cv axle but I had to do it.

I couldn't really lower the front one but I jacked up the spindle. so cv axle moved upward.

I put the wheel back to go to parts store and I have esp light on. it drives weird since alightment is way off. 

Am I worrying too much?

I am going to try the chisel tonight.


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

Hey mate, a few ways to approach this. The two biggest challenges you will face when doing this job is getting the strut body out of the spindle. The spreader tool might be worth it, but you can make it happen with a small pry bar... prepare for some busted knuckles when it slips.

The other thing is getting enough clearance to get the strut body out of the spindle before you hit the top of the fender. To do this, I actually rotated the springs around the strut body without using a spring compressor which creates enough head room to clear the spindle. Have a look at these posts which might be helpful to explain how I did it.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ter-(BBTR)&p=81345760&viewfull=1#post81345760

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ter-(BBTR)&p=81387959&viewfull=1#post81387959


----------



## TToxic (Nov 15, 2008)

I use a quarter inch ratchet extension. Tap it in the groove all the way and turn it, strut comes right out. A nice blast of WD-40 or PB makes it easier.


----------



## masterh (Aug 20, 2014)

Chisel is not working. Did you guys have sway bar? 
Cv axle rod is touching sway bar on the top. Cv is connected to spindle. I dont know how you can lower just spindle?
Did you remove sway bar?? Advice please asap. Second night of working on it.


----------



## TToxic (Nov 15, 2008)

Unbolt the sway bar link on both sides so to swing sway bar out of the way.


----------



## masterh (Aug 20, 2014)

I just took out the control arm (need bushings) when I took it out, the spindle went down pretty far. I am scared of damaging inside of cv axle. (inner one)

because sway bar is there and cv axle rod is sitting on the top, it didn't bend crazy. If I took out the sway bar and lower it, it will bend probably 70 degrees. 

Is cv axle supposed to bend like that? I mean wheels move only several inches up and down. that's what they are designed for?




TToxic said:


> Unbolt the sway bar link on both sides so to swing sway bar out of the way.


----------



## masterh (Aug 20, 2014)

It finally came out. 

I gave up on driver side and tried passenger side. it just came out using smallest ratchet extension. I was pissed:banghead: since it came out easily like that.

well I went to the driver side and it came out easily too without doing anything :banghead: It has been 30 hours so WD worked its way in? because I lifted both side?
(I only lifted driver side when I was working on it) 

I got freaked out when I saw driver side inner dv axle was moving left and right (towards me). I thought it just flexes 360 angle. anyways, I guess it's supposed to be like that.


Sorry another question. I installed strut mount on a coilover. Strut mount bearing stops near end of the thread. so I screwed strut bolt all the way till it was right on the the bearing.
They say torque it around 40 pound. but since it's on top of the bearing and just spinning, you can't fasten it tight?

I installed it like that on the car. (I didn't slide into the spindle yet)

I fasten the bolt till there was no movement in strut mount. If I grab the strut and move it upward, strut mount stays the tight but that cover (on top of strut mount) gets lifted and moves up and down. Is this normal?


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

yea it should spin, if you over torque it you can destroy the bearing 40lb ft seems right.

you should consider getting a bentley manual. the mk4 can be found in the gutters of the internet, or just buy one.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ont-strut-bushing-bearing-a-DIY-or-death-trap


----------



## masterh (Aug 20, 2014)

All done. Just make sure jack up both sides. That should help.

I dont see that much improvement with new shocks. I was running busted shocks. When pushed down, it will come out maybe 20 sec later.
I also had bad control arm bushing and shock mounts. Knocking noises are gone but it bounces on rough road.
I can feel impact when i go over sewage cover. Maybe this is how it is for passenger cars.....
Its not really lowered too. About sports spring height.

I might be able to deal with it but now sure if i can carry a girl next to me....


----------

